# Home theatre system help



## vanspek (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey guys
Wondering if anyone can help me set up my home theatre system.

I just bought the Sony BDV E870 blu-Ray system. Outputs: hdmi jack, component video out Jack, and video out. Inputs: audio in l/r jacks, tv digital in optical, sat/cable digital in coaxial.
I have Rogers cable with a standard digital box. Ouputs: s-video, video out (yellow), audio out (l/r), digital audio out, cable out. Input:cable in
I have a new samsung flat screen with pretty much every type of input/output

I have tried to link my cable, theatre system, and tv all together. First question, can i hook my cable into my theatre system? I'm assuming best situation is to link theatre system and tv with hdmi

I apologize in advance for my lack of tech info when it comes to theatre systems. First one I've ever owned. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated,
Vanspek


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

(I will assume that the Sony will not pass any signal other than the disk its playing on to the TV.)

Connect the Sony to the TV with a HDMI cable. This will be used when you play a movie. Sound will be available from the HT speakers and (probably) from the TV. Just turn the TV volume down while you're watching a disk.

From the cable box, run a length of co-ax from the cableout to the cable in of the Samsung. Also, run a cable from the digital audio out to the TV Digital audio in of the Sony (use whichever type - optical or RCA - that the cable box has.) To watch cableTV with sound through the HT system, switch to the cable input on the TV and to the digital input on the Sony. 

Easy...sounds more complicated than it is.


----------



## vanspek (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks much appreciated (i thought the tv went directly into the theatre system therefore was having a problem getting a pic).


----------

